# Problem with releasing docs



## boris_slezak (Mar 28, 2011)

Hello,

I have been trying to create the FreeBSD installation CD with the following commands:


```
cd /usr/src/release
make \
   BUILDNAME=8.2-RELEASE \
   CHROOTDIR=/var/chroot/freebsd/i386 \
   CVSROOT=/var/cvsroot \
   NOPORTS=YES \
   RELEASETAG=RELENG_8_2 \
   TARGET=i386 \
   TARGET_ARCH=i386 \
   release
```
Everything runs fine except for one thing. For some reason, FreeBSD documents are not packaged and included in the release. I am referring to en-freebsd-doc-20110110.tbz and other packages found in /packages/docs directory of the official installation ISO image that I downloaded from ftp.freebsd.org.

What am I missing or doing wrong? Perhaps this has got something to do with /usr/doc/release/Makefile, but I have not figured it out yet and I am running out of time.

Please advise. Your help is appreciated.

Thank you in advance.

Best regards,
Boris


----------



## boris_slezak (Mar 30, 2011)

I think I figured it out. The packages come from /usr/ports/misc/freebsd-doc* and are not built with doc/release/Makefile.


----------

